# Good lighting hours?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

For a tank with some corals what would be a good photo period?

I was turning the tank on at 4pm and off at around 6 am...

I need a timer, but i am a bit of a retard and i cant seem to get them to work? LOL could someone explain these things to me since they dont come with instructions..


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Hiyas Wavin, 

I don't feel as bad now...I gave up on mine as well!


----------



## svtranger (Aug 16, 2007)

I bought a timer from walmart thats digital. It seems fairly straitforward to me, I looked at those weirdo mechanical ones, and figured I would never figure that out(I am assuming thats what you have?)...but anyway, the one I got is nice, it has two outlets that can be timed to come on at different times.

it cost $20, which is a bit more than those mechanical ones, but I found it fairly easy to program.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL i bought the single digital one and it wont turn on..O_O

I emailed the company and they have no idea of what i am talking about.. lol

ahh thank heavens i am not the only one lol


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah...the digi-timers give me problems as well...LOL! The frequency that one has to adjust is so infrequent that one forgets and the instructions are lost to the house elves.

I just use the reg timers now a days. 

A good photoperiod is anywhere from 8-12hrs.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I have mechanical timers. White pin for on and black pin for off and they cost around 7:00.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

what do you do when there is like.. four of them? O_O

You know.. i'll buy a timer and just take a picture.. then you guys can help me ^^ LOL

Ty wilson :3


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Why don't you get one of these:
powerbar timer
I think I got mine from Home Depot for around $9.99 after the instant rebate.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> what do you do when there is like.. four of them? O_O
> 
> You know.. i'll buy a timer and just take a picture.. then you guys can help me ^^ LOL
> 
> Ty wilson :3


Just use two and dump the others.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks zebra! I think i will use that one  Home depot is just around the corner from me. 

I should have that rebate kickin around somewhere ^^


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

svtranger said:


> I bought a timer from walmart thats digital. It seems fairly straitforward to me, I looked at those weirdo mechanical ones, and figured I would never figure that out(I am assuming thats what you have?)...but anyway, the one I got is nice, it has two outlets that can be timed to come on at different times.


anyone else seen any 'dual' timers around the city?

the ones that have two separate outlets each with their own programming, I want to be able to ramp up and down the lighting at 'sunrise/sunset' more naturally than just a jolt of full-on full-off. I don't do wal-mart.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I have seen the dual timers that are included in the Current USA HQI/T5HO package for the LEDs. Never have seen anything similar on the shelves @HD/Rona.

For the dusk/dawn, I use two different timers. For $20-35 cost for 2 timers and optional powerbar as they times are bulky to see, presently it is the simplest, time and cost effective route.

Intermatic makes "dual" timed powerbars and are/using the same manufacturer for the CoraLife powerbars. For a few colors the CL PBs have, they are $20-40 more than the Intermatic monochrome powerbar...go figure...LOL!

JM2C/HTH


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I dont need timers lol 
Its my daughters job to turn on lights at 8am and i shut them at 9pm .
She has never forgoten yet  ,and shes 7


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Get her to scrape algae and other crappy maintenance too!

Good for her though.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

i just did that myself for an hour blawwww
oh she wants to but im afraid she will get the sand on the glass and scratch it lol
she gets up and sits and watches it for about 20 min anything look off she reports to me asap ,and she is always finding stuff .
I have been busy with the new dog so shes a great help when she tells me what needs to be done lol


----------

